# Ubuntu erkennt Win 7 nicht



## vogs (14. September 2011)

Hallo!

Ich möchte, neben meinem Win 7 auch Ubuntu 11.04  installieren. Beim 1. Versuch hat alles super geklappt. Dann habe ich  auf AHCI umgestellt und Win 7 neu installiert. Auf meiner SSD sind 3  Partitionen (laut Windows Datenträgerverwaltung, da ich Ubuntu nicht  starten kann):
100MB EFI-Systempartition
70GB Win 7
50GB Ubuntu

Weiters sind 3 Devices im Bootmanager des Mainboards eingetragen:
Windows Boot Manager (hab ich vorher noch nie in der Mainboard-Bootauswahl gesehen)
AHCI: P0 M4.... (M4 crucial SSD)
AHCI: P2 HL-DT-ST... (BD Laufwerk)

Meine 1TB Samsung wird nicht angeführt. Nehme an, da hier kein Bootfähiges System aufgespielt ist. Ist nur Datengrab.

1. Versuch:
Auf die 50GB Partition Ubuntu (Einhängepunkt / )+ Boot Sector (oder Boot Device wie es glaub ich in der Installation heißt) installiert. Beim booten sah es folgendermaßen aus:
Windwos Boot Manager als 1st Boot -> Win 7 hat gestartet
SSD als 1st Boot -> Ubuntu Bootmanager ist erschienen, aber nur mit  den 4 Ubuntueinträgen (Ubuntu, Ubuntu safe mode und die 2 Einträge für  memtest)

2. Versuch:
Auf die 50GB Partition Ubuntu (Einhängepunkt / ) installiert. Als Boot  Device die 100MB EFI Partition angegeben, da ich gedacht habe, hier  liegt der allgemeine Bootsektor.
Windows Boot Manager als 1st Boot -> Win 7 startet
Ubuntu startet gar nicht mehr. Wenn ich SSD als 1st Boot einstelle piebst mein Mainboard wie verrückt.

Ich wäre für schnelle Hilfe sehr dankbar, da ich mein System so schnell wie möglich wieder ordentlich luaffähig bringen möchte.

PS: Hatte vorher eine Installation mit IDE statt AHCI. Windows natürlich  zuerst installiert. Dann Ubuntu. Bei dieser Installation hab ich gar  keine Einhängepunkte o.ä. gewählt, einfach nur installieren -> dann  hat er mir die SSD partitioniert (war vorher noch nicht) und alles hat  geklappt. Kann es an AHCI liegen?


----------



## Gast XXXX (15. September 2011)

Das ist ja schon der zweite Thread zu diesem Thema? 

Du willst uns also erzählen, das durch deine Umschaltung von IDE auf AHCI dein BIOS verändert wurde?! Das geht doch gar nicht! 
Jedenfalls ist bei keinem PC wo ich von IDE auf AHCI umgeschaltet habe eine zusätzliche Eintragung im BIOS entstanden. 
Mach doch einfach mal ein Paar Bilder (Digitalkamera/Handy) vom Bildschirm, damit wir uns vorstellen können was du meinst, vielleicht drückst du dich auch missverständlich aus.


----------



## vogs (15. September 2011)

Ja mehr oder weniger. Der andere Thread ist auch von mir. Beim einen im Windows Forum wollte ich eine Lösung über über den Windows Boot Manager.
Dann bin ich draufgekommen, das es GRUB warsch besser kann, und habe hier im Linux Forum gepostet gepostet.
Jetzt habe ich meine SSD nochmals formatiert und Win 7 aufgespielt. Nun findet Ubuntu Win 7 nichtmal bei der Installation. Ubuntu sagt, dass die SSD leer sei.

Hier 2 Screenshots. Der 1. bietet einen Blick ins BIOS. Beim 2. sieht man, dass Win 7 nicht mehr erkannt wird. Starten und funzen tut Win 7 soweit aber reibungslos.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bauer87 (15. September 2011)

Es gibt nen Bug, dass Windows sich in so EFI (du benutzt ja kein BIOS) reinschreibt, sodass Linux nicht mehr booten kann.  Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass Grub nicht mehr gestartet wird. Warum du die Window-Partition nicht sehen kannst, erklärt das natürlich nicht.


----------



## vogs (16. September 2011)

Ok. Habe in nem Ubuntu-Forum folgende Antwort bekommen (leider englisch):



> Oldfred's first paragraph presents an a partially correct diagnosis;  however, the notice about GPT data in the Boot Info Script output refers  a remnant of old data, not current data. The rest of oldfred's post is  based on the assumption that you're booting from a GPT disk, which you  might eventually do, but you've got to make a fundamental choice first.  Basically, your computer supports both UEFI booting and BIOS booting.  UEFI is a new style of booting that offers various advantages over BIOS  booting; however, these advantages are mostly minor or even theoretical  at the moment. As a practical matter, Ubuntu's UEFI support is still  incomplete. It can be made to work, but installing Ubuntu in UEFI mode  is still a hassle. IMHO, it's best to avoid it for the moment unless you  have a compelling reason to favor UEFI mode.
> 
> Before you do anything else, I recommend you read your computer's or  motherboard's manual with respect to its BIOS vs. UEFI boot options.  (Note that many manuals refer to the firmware as a "BIOS" even though  it's UEFI firmware and therefore technically not a BIOS, at least not in  the way I use the term.) Typically, there will be ways to enable BIOS  boot mode vs. UEFI boot mode, but those options are often as clear as  mud, so you may need to do some digging online to figure out how to  enable one boot mode vs. another.
> 
> ...



Im Endeffekt scheitert es schon am Beginn. Ich soll das UEFI auf ein BIOS umstellen. Wie bitte? Habe das ASrock P67 Pro3


----------



## vogs (16. September 2011)

Ok Problem gelöst. Hab es so gemacht, wie oben im Zitat beschrieben. Das Problem war, dass Windows meine Partitionstabelle mit einer GPT Tabelle überschreiben hat. Linux hat mit dem aber so seine probs. Also für alle Interessierten die nicht so gut englisch können:
1. Alle UEFI Funktionen im BIOS deaktivieren, oder schaun ob man das UEFI auf ein "normales" BIOS umstellen kann (ich habe dazu bei meinem Mainboard nichts gefunden, hat aber trotzdem geklappt)
2. Ubuntu von der CD starten lassen und nicht installieren, sonder probieren (Try it now) auswählen. Dann kommt man in den Live-CD-Ubuntu-Modus
3. GParted starten
4. In GParted, Device -> Neue Paritionstabelle erstellen (ACHTUNG: Alles was auf der HDD ist wird gelöscht!!!)
5. In der Dialogbox auf Erweitert klicken und dort "msdos" auswählen
6. Nun die Partitionen anlegen. Ich habe eine ext4 für Ubuntu und eine NTFS für Win erstellt
7. Neustarten -> Windows CD einlegen -> Windows installieren (natürlich auf dem NTFS Bereich, ich würde dort nicht riskieren, nochmals alles zu löschen)
8. Windows Installation testen
9. Ubuntu auf der anderen Partition installieren. Am besten eine swap Partition mit ein paar gig anlegen, eine Ubuntu Partition mit Einhängepunkt (mounting point) "/" (root). Einhängepunkt für den Bootloader auf /dev/sda)

Normal sollte man dann nach der erfolgreichen Installation von Ubuntu den GRUB boot loader screen sehen.


----------



## Bauer87 (16. September 2011)

vogs schrieb:


> Das Problem war, dass Windows meine Partitionstabelle mit einer GPT Tabelle überschreiben hat. Linux hat mit dem aber so seine probs.


Wieder was gelernt. Ich hab bisher immer gehört, dass vor allem Windows Probleme mit GPT Tabellen habe… (Meine Linux-only-SSD arbeitet schon lange mit GPT, so wie es für SSDs ja auch empfohlen wird. Allerdings nutze ich kein Ubuntu sondern Fedora.)


----------

